# Went shopping



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been putting it off because of reports about frenzied, merchandise-grabbing people in stores, but I did really need groceries and some OTC meds. The stores actually didn't seem anymore crowded than usual for a weekday morning, but I did notice some bare spaces on store shelves. The Dollar General is entirely out of paper products except for a few sorry looking bags of paper plates and also out of many OTC cold medicines. I did get the last bottle of store-brand low-dose aspirin, but there was no 90% rubbing alcohol. When I mentioned it to the clerk, she went out back and got a small bottle of wintergreen scented, 50% propanol. Better that than nothing - I did thank her.


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2020)

Shopping has been hit and miss for me. It's ALWAYS mobbed at the store now, whichever store I go to. People are wheeling out carriages so filled with bags they look ready to tip over. Not much in the way of paper products anywhere. No poultry - again, and almost no fresh fruit or veggies. I'm beginning to just buy whatever there is and prepare meals based on what I can find instead of what I had planned.

I tried to buy a new oral thermometer today at Walgreens. They didn't have any left. It's proving to be a really frustrating experience. I hope I don't end up needing a thermometer.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

chic said:


> Shopping has been hit and miss for me. It's ALWAYS mobbed at the store now, whichever store I go to. People are wheeling out carriages so filled with bags they look ready to tip over. Not much in the way of paper products anywhere. No poultry - again, and almost no fresh fruit or veggies. I'm beginning to just buy whatever there is and prepare meals based on what I can find instead of what I had planned.
> 
> I tried to buy a new oral thermometer today at Walgreens. They didn't have any left. It's proving to be a really frustrating experience. I hope I don't end up needing a thermometer.


 I ordered a thermometer on ebay 3 days ago. My old one is not working.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Hopefully things will start to settle down soon.  People waited till the last minute and realized that they needed to shop for 2-3 weeks in order to self-isolate, so they are buying enough to last for that time.   That usually means a basket piled high with "stuff," especially if there are 3-4 family members or more.  

@chic--I didn't find fresh chicken but I did find a bag of Tyson boneless skinless chicken breasts in the frozen food aisle.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

Chickens always good. I ordered from walmart and thooughti would pick it up on wednesday but i ordered after midnight. But did not realize it amd went up to pick it up. We figured out why we werent in the schedule.  but imjust added more so its going to work out ok.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2020)

Went to the store yesterday - the shelves were wiped out at Smart & Final (like Costco, only smaller and no membership).  There was a limit of two of each item per customer on EVERYTHING.  Signs all over the store.  An employee stood by the exit, letting in one person (or couple) with a basket when another left the store.  Lots of social distance for all.  When DH & I first arrived there was no line.  When we left 20 minutes later, there were at least a dozen carts lined up with waiting shoppers.   

They had plenty of fresh produce, candy, cookies, chips, crackers and junk foods. 
I saw some people buying paper towels, but didn't notice any baskets with TP or napkins. 

They were completely out of:
bread (didn't need it)
cow's milk (they did have almond milk, which is what I wanted anyway)
meat (don't eat it, so I was merely noticing)
frozen vegetables (and I do mean zero)
canned & dried beans (which I was shopping for)

very little cheese (wasn't shopping for it, but noticed)
very little frozen dinners (ditto)

I'm getting a sense of what it must have been like in Communist Russia all those years. Very surreal.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

It's been over a week since I've been in a store. In fact, 8:00pm last night marked one week that I've been in the house. (except to walk doggie)

Luckily, I had done my shopping early.  That last time, I was in Aldi and was able to score bread, eggs, 2 cans of chicken breast, celery and a mix of baby spinach with arugula. 

No frozen veg, of which I have very little.

I'll be ok though, and I hope everyone here has enough to eat!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2020)

Ha Ha!  Just talked to my daughter.  She wore a face mask and gloves to go grocery shopping.  Everybody was staring at her!  She didn't care!  She's just like me!  What is so  funny is she PAINTED BIG RED LIPS on the face mask!  Ha Ha!  She's a nut!  Just like me!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

I went to our local supermarket (the Giant) yesterday. I really only needed eggs, but while there I looked around. Some of the shelves were totally empty, no rhyme or reason to it. All the frozen vegetables were gone, also all the Fritos!  (But there were plenty of other kinds of chips. Why Fritos?)


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> All the frozen vegetables were gone, also all the Fritos!  (But there were plenty of other kinds of chips. Why Fritos?)


It was me---------


----------



## MickaC (Dec 5, 2020)

Grocery shopping today
Here masks are mandatory.
Today was the first time since CODE RED LOCKDOWN, November 12.........that i had to wait outside for a for minutes.......keeping accurate customer count.......one come out, one goes in. 
Shelves had better stock this week.

There are 2 hardware stores open, not sure what they're allowed to sell.
Restaurants are offering take-out again.

Our Code Red Lockdown is reviewed on the 11th of this month.

There might be still a lockdown for the rest of the winter.

No attending at churches........

SIGH........Sigh.........sigh.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

They're rationing paper products here now. One package of TP per person. I've been having issues with text updates through Instacart. I've done everything I needed to do on my end through the Dillons site so I think I'm going to have to call Instacart and make sure I didn't accidentally unsubscribe myself.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 5, 2020)

Had a HEB delivery earlier today.  They had everything I ordered except for a frozen quiche which is fine.  Will try to go to Kroger's this week as I have 3 (10.00) checks to spend from their credit card I use.  Don't need toilet paper or paper towels as I have plenty of both. Would like a few boxes of Kleenex and some cleaning supplies if they have them.  I will call before I go to see what their rules are about shopping!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

Will send out DH for a few supplies today.  Need more eggs for cookie baking (will have him pick up 4 dozen since they're on sale at a nearby store).  Also some frozen veggies.  Fresh produce has been in good supply throughout and frozen produce was only wiped from the shelves for a couple of weeks last March.  Same with rice, canned and dried beans, tofu, and the other mainstays of our diet.      

I'm good on all paper products.  Bought a 36 pack of Costco TP a few weeks ago and haven't cracked it open yet. Local stores are well-stocked though.  I bought a 12 pack of Costco paper towels this time last year and still have at least 8.  (I use kitchen cloths, dish towels and rags when many others use paper towels.)  

I hope everyone is able to find what they need.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)

some of the stuff like the brands nobody wants to pay extra for or the crap that's gross that nobody wants to eat...those are always available. lol!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2020)

Got a big box of paper towels from Amazon yesterday. Our local stores are out of towels again.


----------

